# Vertical grow help



## Guillermo420 (Nov 16, 2016)

So i have a small closet thats 2x2x6 i wanted to know if it wpuld ve possible to do a vertical grow with an 4ft 8bulb t5 its the only light i have right now


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2016)

Can you fit the lamp in the space?


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 16, 2016)

Yeah only vertical tho thats why i wanna try a vertical grow


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 16, 2016)

And its only 1 plant to


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2016)

Then go for it.


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 16, 2016)

Fuk it ima go for it ill see maybe ill do a log on it


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm interested....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2016)

me too, show us some pics when you get it going


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 17, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> Fuk it ima go for it ill see maybe ill do a log on it


rotate her a lot!..1\4 turn maybe twice a day?..shooting from the hip here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2016)

or else make a frame and vertical scrog it


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 17, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> or else make a frame and vertical scrog it


crazy idea...I like crazy


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 17, 2016)

ok guys so just made a quick closet set up where im gunna try a vertical grow with this t5 the closets 2x2x6 and got 3 clones in there that i got just got donated


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 17, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> View attachment 3833345 ok guys so just made a quick closet set up where im gunna try a vertical grow with this t5 the closets 2x2x6 and got 3 clones in there that i got just got donated View attachment 3833346


man of his word.....I nod to you sir.

looks good..


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 17, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> View attachment 3833345 ok guys so just made a quick closet set up where im gunna try a vertical grow with this t5 the closets 2x2x6 and got 3 clones in there that i got just got donated View attachment 3833346


lol dude what's the Amazon box for?


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 17, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> lol dude what's the Amazon box for?


hahaha thats my exhaust fan shit sounds like a damn jet so i insulated it so you cant hear it .. I rent and the owner lives under me so im cautious with the noise


----------



## r.i.kid (Nov 17, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> hahaha thats my exhaust fan shit sounds like a damn jet so i insulated it so you cant hear it .. I rent and the owner lives under me so im cautious with the noise


lololool great....


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 17, 2016)

Looking very good so far. Do not top your plants, let them grow tall. Remain in veg lighting cycle. I suggest 18/6 or if you're an avant garde type like me you could try 6 on 2 off three times per 24 hours. I like how it works for me.


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Looking very good so far. Do not top your plants, let them grow tall. Remain in veg lighting cycle. I suggest 18/6 or if you're an avant garde type like me you could try 6 on 2 off three times per 24 hours. I like how it works for me.


i was just reading about that the other day do it affect your yield at all?


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 17, 2016)

ttystikk said:


> Looking very good so far. Do not top your plants, let them grow tall. Remain in veg lighting cycle. I suggest 18/6 or if you're an avant garde type like me you could try 6 on 2 off three times per 24 hours. I like how it works for me.


why do you suggest not to top??


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> why do you suggest not to top??


If you want to grow vertical, you need to let the plant grow UP.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 18, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> i was just reading about that the other day do it affect your yield at all?


It seems to help veg grow faster.


----------



## hydra-glide (Nov 18, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> I rent and the owner lives under me so im cautious with the noise


Wow!


----------



## gr865 (Nov 22, 2016)

Three plants may be a stretch for a 2x2, but hey give it a shot! I am interested. With two plants you could wrap wire screen at the end opposite the light and tie them back to the screen, three plants would crowd it I think.

GR


----------



## gr865 (Nov 22, 2016)

Am I picturing this right..


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 22, 2016)

r.i.kid said:


> rotate her a lot!..1\4 turn maybe twice a day?..shooting from the hip here


No, doesn't work.


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 22, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> i was just reading about that the other day do it affect your yield at all?


This is just for veg to get the plants big enough.


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 22, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Am I picturing this right..
> 
> View attachment 3837326


Yea right on it ima try that


----------



## gr865 (Nov 22, 2016)

Guillermo420 said:


> Yea right on it ima try that


Fucking go for it dude! Can't wait to see the results, I bet you kill one or two plants. Give them plenty of veg and training before you flip. Tieing back is cool. giving yourself room to work the plant, tucking leaves instead of removing right away.

GR


----------



## Guillermo420 (Nov 22, 2016)

gr865 said:


> Fucking go for it dude! Can't wait to see the results, I bet you kill one or two plants. Give them plenty of veg and training before you flip. Tieing back is cool. giving yourself room to work the plant, tucking leaves instead of removing right away.
> 
> GR


Thnks man ill be posting pics soon


----------



## platt (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## TrippyConcious (Dec 12, 2016)

Great way to utilize the space to the best of its ability! I would recommend if you don't mind getting a few single t5 fixtures to put on the other side of the closet. Maybe just one in each of the opposite corners at least. This could help and allow you to not have to rotate your plants as much, by dispersing the light source. How are your girls doing now in there? I found great tips on a growers account in this new Canfinder app my friend just showed me. Try it out if you need more sources for info or just dope pics of chronic. Hope this helped


----------

